# Organize Suggestions



## harrigill (Jan 27, 2005)

I recently added an external hard drive to my TiVo-HD. Now I have oodles of space  , and my previously normally empty TiVo Suggestions folder has over a hundred shows in it!!!!!!!!!!!!! It would be nice to have the ability to sort and otherwise organize these, even if most of them are eventually ignored.


----------

